# HUGE cobia



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Some of you may have seen this if you lurk about on spearboard.com, but for those of you that have not, I hope you enjoy. This is one monster of a cobe.

http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=66541


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Taken free diving..bad ass...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang man!


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

i've taken two cobia with a speargun in my life. both in the 40's. i'm not a big guy, so believe me when i tell you, you think a cobia is not a quitter on the end of a fishing line, try having one slowly drag you around a wreck for half an hour before you can grab a handful of gills to 'calm' him down. and just like with rod and reel, once you put it in the boat, the thrashing starts all over again!

cheers.

drew


----------



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

Man, I have never touched a piece of diving equipment in my life. That definately makes me want to right now! Now thats hard core fishing!!!!! Great catch, Jason


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

What a cobia!



I'm learning free diving, and have a lot to learn.


----------

